# how to know if a cockatiel is healthy?



## johnny (Apr 12, 2016)

i bought a pair of cocaktiels so i need some signs to know if they r healthy or not


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Brightest clear eyes, unbroked feathers, being alert, eating well, not fluffed up and on the bottom of the cage. But when you bring your birds home if you have other birds in your home quarantine the new birds in a separate room from the others for at least 30 days 45 days is better.and get them checked by an avain vet.

linda


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2786 check out this sticky. It lists the signs of a sick tiel.


----------



## TropicalTiel (Mar 22, 2016)

The important signs of knowing whether your bird is healthy or not are:

- The bird's droppings: If the droppings' color has changed, is bubbly, has seeds in them, or if it is less consistent, then your bird is likely to be sick. If they are bloody, then take it to the vet ASAP.

- Appearance: Your bird should be alert, have bright round eyes and neat feathers if he is healthy. If your bird is usually fluffed up, eyes seem a little squinted, and nostrils are red/have discharge then he is likely sick.

- How he/she is acting: If your bird is energetic, loud, and playful, then he is probably fine.


Hope this helped with the health of your birds!c:


----------

